# The Adventures of Duane and BrandO is no more



## Xoo00o0o0o (Aug 2, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Adventures of Duane and BrandO has permanently disbanded. The breakup comes as a result of not one particular area of disagreement, but due to overarching creative differences as a whole. I’m not going to elaborate any further on the specifics and I’m fairly sure that nobody else is going to either, so please don’t be holding your breath or ask for any additional details in the future.
> 
> Following the last show ever on the 24th, everything will go back to the way that it used to be after the first breakup, with BrandO carrying on with The Adventures Of and Duane carrying on with Action Adventure World. TAO will be handling the completion of Castlevania 3, Zelda 3 and Super Metroid, while AAW will be carrying on with Mega Man 6 and Comix Zone. As of right now, it’s uncertain what will become of Mega Man/Protoman 9.
> 
> ...



Source: Duane and BrandO Homepage

I can't believe it, I'm so sad these guys are great. If only they could agree on whatever it was.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 2, 2010)

never heard of them


----------



## Cobalt- (Aug 2, 2010)

So don't post.

Admittedly the only piece of theirs I heard that I liked was Megaman 2.  But it's still a pity.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 2, 2010)

Seems as if I remember them being on the front page of GBATemp at one time. This is sad, but this sort of stuff does happen.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 2, 2010)

I liked their Mega Man 2 and Super Mario Land ones.

The others were too rambling or didn't match up with the music and had too many empty spots.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 2, 2010)

Good idea, but some pretty poors execution usually and they tended to mix their tracks in a way that obscured the lyrics.


----------



## Gore (Aug 2, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I liked their Mega Man 2 and Super Mario Land ones.
> 
> The others were too rambling or didn't match up with the music and had too many empty spots.


Super Mario Land was Duane solo work though, he'll most likely start making music again under Action Adventure World so no loss there

anyways I'm kinda glad they're gone
I used to love them but then I joined the forum and stayed a few months, Brandon Lackey is such an insufferable cock that I can't bring myself to listen to any D&B, plus I've pushed all nerdcore shit out of my listening habits
haha, they make you download a gig for their one album, Brando insists on FLAC files for his home recordings, defeats the purpose of ultra high quality imo

I feel like I should mention this is the second time they've broken up for good


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 3, 2010)

Damn it, not again. This is the second time they've broken up now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Joe88 said:
			
		

> never heard of them


----------

